# Sticky  Warning, Snowy Conditions, Rock Salt & AntiFreeze



## MillieDog

WARNING....With the snow upon us the roads are now being gritted, if you walk your dog on gritted roads/paths please make sure that their paws are washed either by walking them through a few puddles away from the gritted surfaces or by dipping their feet in fresh water once at home. Hundreds of pets are becoming seriously ill and in some cases dying because of the rock salt and antifreeze being used during the cold snap, animal charities warned yesterday. Dogs and cats are walking through the substances left by gritters trying to clear roads and car drivers defrosting their windscreens and then licking them off their paws. Consuming rock salt can cause dehydration, liver failure and pancreatitis, while antifreeze contains the chemical ethylene glycol, which can be lethal when ingested


----------



## JoJo

Nice one Julie ... really useful and informative thread  

Hope Millie has enjoyed the snowy walks.


----------



## Janev1000

Thanks Julie We were walking back from a walk yesterday and hubby started walking Biscuit along the middle of a quiet road where the grit was and I told him to walk back on the pavement for that very reason - especially as Biscuit is a real paw licker! x


----------



## glitzydebs

Thanks for that as some doggy walkers were talking about that today but I thought it was just our council.
I think little dogs seem to be more susceptible too


----------



## Bigjuicysteak

I've read about this online and I was thinking I'd get my future Cockapoo some boots for the winter. Does anyone have any thoughts on doggie boots?


----------



## lady amanda

Lady refuses to walk in boots, she is like bambi on ice as soon as they go on. I have a paw balm for her, and we wipe their feet when we come in, and we dont stay out long in severe cold


----------



## fairlie

We got some for Rufus and safetypinned them on to his snowsuit (equafleece) for added safety. He still lost two only moments into our walk.


----------



## bearthecockapoo

We got Bear the little rubber booties that stretch on to his paws (they look exactly like little rubber balloons with the tops cut off). He is not a fan if we put them on before we are ready to leave, but once we are walking he doesn't notice at all.

If we don't put on his booties, he will refuse to walk in the city. We live in a major city with lots of salt EVERYWHERE, and it clearly bothers his paws. When we are in the country on weekends, he is fine to prance around in the snow without booties, as there is no salt on our property up there.


----------



## Datun Walnut

The problem with anti freeze is that it is very sweet to taste. So probably irresistible to dogs. I remember my dad (an engineer) dipping a finger in a pool under the car when I was a kid, touching it to his tongue and saying 'hmm, we have radiator leak'. (not recommended btw)


----------



## barkley

Thanks for raising awareness!


----------

